# Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer



## Todesklinge (30. November 2015)

*Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Huhu,

habe heute bei Asus Support Deutschland angerufen und da hat man mir gesagt, dass die Garantie NUR für den Erstkäufer zählt und nicht auf einen Zweitkäufer (Restgarantie) übertragbar wäre.
Der Online Shop oder der Landen bei dem man es gekauft hat, hat eine reguläre Gewährleistungsgarantie von 2 Jahren.

Warum stellt sich Asus in der Hinsicht so quer, dass man ein Produkt mit Restgarantie, nicht gebraucht weiter verkaufen kann, und dabei die Restgarantie an den neuen Käufer übertragen kann?

Da ich nicht weiss, wie der neue Besitzer mit der Grafikkarte umgehen wird (und ich auch nicht mehr im Besitz der Karte bin als, Erstkäufter), wie soll dann überhaupt die spätere Abwicklung als RMA verlaufen, wenn ein Defekt entsteht?


Gibt es nicht eine Art Kulanz, wenn ich weiterhin ein Produkt von Asus Kaufe und mir Asus dafür die Restgarantie auf den Zweitbesitzer meines Altgerätes in der Sicht, erlaubt?
Als Zeichen der Loyalität von Käufer zu Produzent und von Produzent zu Käufer.


----------



## Tech (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Das ist ein Grund, warum ich EVGA bevorzuge.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Frechheit!


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiss, wie der neue Besitzer mit der Grafikkarte umgehen wird (und ich auch nicht mehr im Besitz der Karte bin als, Erstkäufter), wie soll dann überhaupt die spätere Abwicklung als RMA verlaufen, wenn ein Defekt entsteht?



Da muss man dem Käufer eben einfach die Rechnung/Kassenzettel mitgeben. Der muss die dann eben beim Händler zurückgeben/zurückschicken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Rechnung dem Käufer mitgeben, dann ist alles ok.


----------



## Malkolm (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Rechnung dem Käufer mitgeben, dann ist alles ok.



Ganz schön blauäugig...

Garantie und Gewährleistung lassen sich nicht grundsätzlich an Dritte abtreten. Ersteinmal gelten diese ausschließlich gegenüber dem Erstkäufer! Nahezu alle Hersteller wie auch Händler haben in ihren AGBs eine Klausel eingebaut, die das Abtreten der Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung untersagt.
Bei der Hersteller-Garantie gibt es da auch nichts zu holen: Garantie ist prinzipiell eine freiwillige Sache die dem Kunden nur helfen aber niemals Schaden kann. Daher hat der Hersteller in dieser Beziehung auch nahezu freie Hand.

Was die Gewährleistung angeht hat der Zweitkäufer nur in zwei Fällen mit der Originalrechnung einen Anspruch:
a) Die Rechnung enthält keine Information über den Käufer (z.B. Kassenbon)
b) Der Erstkäufer tritt die Gewährleistungsansprüche an den Zweitkäufer ab, z.B. über eine entsprechende Notiz auf der Rechnung. Dies geht aber nur dann, wenn das in den AGBs des Händlers nicht ausgeschlossen wird.

Ob ein Händler das Abtreten der Gewährleistung überhaupt verbieten darf ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Für ein pauschales Verbot gibt es immerhin schonmal eine Gerichtsentscheidung (OLG Hamm Az. 4 U 134/10), für einzelne Geräteklassen (z.B. Elektronik) scheint es aber statthaft zu sein.

Von daher bitte nicht so einen pauschalen Unsinn verbreiten. In den allermeisten Fällen ist man als Zeitkäufer schlichtweg auf kulantes Handeln des Herstellers oder Händlers angewiesen.


----------



## Todesklinge (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Ich habe auch den Händler kontaktiert und da ist es so, dass dieser laut den AGBs eine Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren zu erfüllen hat.
Da die 2 Jahre verstrichen sind, fällt ein Garantieanspruch nur noch auf Asus zurück, dass habe ich ja schon oben angegeben.

Asus jedoch, bezieht sich darauf das die Garantie (Restgarantie), nur dem Erstkäufer zur verfügung steht, folglich kann ich das Gerät nur noch ohne Garantie weiterverkaufen.

Leider habe ich aber bei dem Verkauf angegeben, dass darauf noch eine Restgarantie vorhanden ist (was ja auch korrekt ist), nur ist diese nicht übertragbar auf den neuen Besitzer (Zweitkäufer).

Angeboten habe ich dem Zweitkäufer, dass im Falle eines Defekt, ich als Erstkäufer die Karte zur Reparatur an Asus einschicken kann, jedoch finde ich das selbst als sehr umständlich und ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie hoch das Risiko dafür ist und ob das überhaupt legal ist???
Ich möchte auf der sicheren Seite sein, daher die Anfrage, sowohl auch an Asus, aber eine weitergabe der Restgarantie ist demnach ausgeschlossen.

Kurz um, ich bin jetzt sehr verwirrt und bräuchte diesbezüglich eine Hilfestellung wie ich das ohne Probleme und ohne weitere Schwierigkeiten regeln kann.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Im Falle eines Defektes könntest du die Karte ja einfach wieder zurücknehmen, bzw. zum dann Zeitwert zurückkaufen. Dann solltest du ja Problemlos die RMA machen können. ASUS weiß ja nicht, das die Karte mal jemand anders hatte, braucht die ja auch nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Frechheit!




Wohl eher von dir.


----------



## Todesklinge (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Danke für die Antwort.

Wie bereits im Verkauf gesagt, die Karte läuft ohne jegliche Probleme und ist wirklich absolut spitze.
Schöner wäre es natürlich, dass man so etwas über den Hersteller regeln könnte, aber naja.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Wie bereits im Verkauf gesagt, die Karte läuft ohne jegliche Probleme und ist wirklich absolut spitze.
> Schöner wäre es natürlich, dass man so etwas über den Hersteller regeln könnte, aber naja.



Also so wie ich das bisher, auch bei einem über Mediamarkt erstandenen Komplett-PC den ich gebraucht gekauft hatte, mitbekommen habe, war es in den ersten 24 Monaten (Ich habe ihn in etwa 10 Monate alt erstanden) kein Problem auch als Nicht-Käufer bei Mediamarkt direkt (obwohl zwischen Verkaufs Mediamarkt und meinem mehrere hundert km liegen) zum Beispiel eine defekte Festplatte ersetzen zu lassen.

Als danach nach in etwa 30 Monaten noch einmal was war habe ich ASUS kontaktiert und das Einzige was hier von Bedarf war war ein Auszug der orginal Rechnung und die Seriennummer um anstandslos eine Reparatur zu bekommen.

Insofern kann ich deine Angst nicht so ganz teilen, wenn du ihm einfach eine Kopie der Originalrechnung oder die Originalrechnung mitschickst sollte es ihm jederzeit möglich sein direkt über Asus Garantie abzuwickeln, die Grafikkarte mit ihrer Seriennummer ist ja nicht dir als Käufer zugeteilt, gewschweige denn würde ASUS wohl auch nur daran denken, dass er nicht Erstkäufer ist, wenn er über die Rechnung und die Hardware verfügt.


----------



## Acemonty (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Und genau das sind die Gründe, in Zukunft einen anderen Hersteller zu wählen.
Wobei aber klar sein sollte, dass der Zweitkäufer aber wohl noch Anspruch auf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hat, aber halt nicht auf die freiwillige Garantie.


----------



## Chimera (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restgarantie nicht übertragbar auf Zweitkäufer*

Man sollte immer(!) im Hinterkopf haben (was ja Malkolm schon schrieb): Garantie ist kein(!) Muss . Garantie ist und bleibt eine reine Kulanzleistung von Seiten des Herstellers. Der Grund ist auch einfach: da die Gewährleistung gesetzlich Rahmen setzt und für alle Hersteller gilt, mussten die ja was bringen, um sich von anderen abheben zu können. Bei Evga war es früher die "Lifetime Warranty" bzw. Garantie auf 25 Jahre. Die Bestimmungen zur Garantie aber, die kann der Hersteller in gewissem Masse gestalten wie es ihm passt.
Bei Evga war es früher auch so: nur der Erstkäufer konnten von den 25 Jahren Garantie profitieren und da man dort seine Produkte registrieren musste, um überhaupt die verlängerte Garantie zu bekommen, war sie halt auch an diese Person gebunden. Erst vor kurzem (vor nem Jahr oder 2) hat Evga da ne Änderung vollzogen und bietet nun auch dem Zweitkäufer eingeschränkt(!) ne Garantie. Heisst: hat man ein Produkt mit ner verlängerten Garantiezeit von z.B. 5 Jahren und verkauft es weiter, dann hat der Zweitkunde nur noch Anspruch auf die reguläre Garantiezeit (je nach Produkt dann halt nur 2 oder 3 Jahre) und falls die schon  abgelaufen sind, dann hat er null Anspruch. Um überhaupt Anspruch zu haben, muss der Erstkäufer aber auch ne schriftlich festhalten, dass er das Produkt an XY weiterverkauft und so weiter und so fort (bzgl. Evga wurde bei der Einführung dieser Änderung auch gut erklärt, was man genau machen muss, um die Restgarantie übertragen zu können).
So, dies ist bei Evga so, aber bei Asus wiederum kann es da leider ganz anders aussehen. Was geht und was nicht, kann man wie gesagt den AGBs entnehmen (weiss, liest man nicht gerne, da ungemein lange und meist in so deutschem Deutsch, dass man fast nen Duden rausholen muss, aber manchmal lohnt es sich eben doch, erst mal die AGB zu lesen). Nur eben, man muss sich bewusst sein: Asus muss rein gar nix, kann aber aus Kulanz doch was tun. Am besten fragt man den jeweiligen Support mal, erklärt exakt was Sache ist und hofft, dass es gut kommt. Im Endeffekt kann man aber auch sagen, dass Asus an sich relativ kulant ist und sich im Gegensatz zu Gainward/Palit nicht so schnell quer stellt, wenn mal was ist. Sie sind zwar nicht perfekt bzgl. Support, aber sie geben sich dennoch Mühe


----------

